# In NRW droht MTB-Verbot in Wäldern...!



## sun909 (6. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben:

Unsere Landesregierung plant eine Gesetzesnovelle, nach der in *ALLEN Naturschutz- UND Landschaftsschutzgebieten* ein faktisches MTB/Radfahrverbot eingeführt wird 

Näheres findet ihr hier oder unter opentrails
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/

Hier sollte sich jetzt JEDER mal überlegen, ob er durch Mitgliedschaften in der DIMB o.ä. den Bike-Verbänden genug Power verschafft, um diesem Unsinn rechtzeitig entgegenzuwirken!

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2015)

@Moderatoren bitte ganz oben im Lokalforum anpinnen!

@sun909 ich hoffe wir haben Samstag die gelegenheit darüber etwas ausführlicher zu quatschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. August 2015)

Als ich das auf der Open-Trails Seite gelesen hatte vor ein paar Wochen war ich geschockt  Kann es noch verhindert werden? Müssten auf die Barrikaden gehen!


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2015)

Tja,
dagegen ist der Wegeplan im 7G ein echtes Bonbon...

Wenn das so kommt, sprich NUR noch FREIGEGEBENE Wege erlaubt sind, haben wir echt ein Problem... 

Das geht so wie ich es gelesen habe, jetzt (nach der Sommerpause) in die Ausschüsse zur Beratung. Ergo ist es nicht zu spät, aber mit einer Klick-Resolution sicherlich nicht getan...

Ich versuche mich auch gerade schlau zu machen, wer da von uns am Thema dran ist. 

Nichts desto trotz sollte da JEDER über seinen MdL versuchen, Druck aufzubauen (Hinweis auf Hessen z.B.; Gerichtsurteil Bayern).

Ein Hinweis auf die wirtschaftliche und umweltpolitische Bedeutung des Radfahrens ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt. 

Die Radon/Canyon-Fahrer können ja auch mal bei ihrem Hersteller anfragen, was die davon denken bzw. ob die sich mit einbringen.

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal Textmäßig was zusammen gezimmert, und würde das gerne ersteinmal in einem nicht öffentlich  einsehbaren Teil des Forums Diskutieren, gibt es dazu hier überhaupt eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## skaster (6. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal Textmäßig was zusammen gezimmert, und würde das gerne ersteinmal in einem nicht öffentlich  einsehbaren Teil des Forums Diskutieren, gibt es dazu hier überhaupt eine Möglichkeit?


Kann man nicht eine geschlossene IG gründen? Dort kann man User aufnehmen und wieder ausladen. Ging zumindest früher mal, hab mich da aber lange nicht mehr für interessiert.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2015)

Leider kenne ich mich dazu in diesem Forum zu wenig aus! Kann das vielleicht jemand übernehmen der das schon mal gemacht hat? 
Ich fände es gut wenn so eine Art sammelpool an Vorlage zusammen kommen würde! 
Danke!


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2015)

habe gerade versucht, eine Gruppe hierfür anzulegen. Bekomme leider diese Fehlermeldung

*Ein Server-Fehler ist aufgetreten. Bitte versuche es später noch einmal.*


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2015)

So habe gerade mal gespielt und unter sonstiges eine Gruppe neues landesnaturschutzgesetz nrw angelegt! Hat funktioniert und scheint weniger Aufwand als in anderen mit bekannten Foren!
Also munter eintreten


----------



## xA-T-Fx (6. August 2015)

unglaublich


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2015)

Hatte gestern da so eine Idee:
Zufällig weiß ich das der Vorstandsvorsitzende der Post Mountainbiker ist.Könnte mir vorstellen,daß er Kontakte zur Politik hat.Jemand gewand in Wort und Schrift könnte ihm ja mal ne Mail schicken und darauf aufmerksam machen.Beträfe ihn ja ganz persönlichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee...


----------



## Beach90 (7. August 2015)

Klingt nach einem politischen Kompromiss im Gegenzug für die neuen Jagtverordnung. 

Wieviele Arbeitsplätze wird dieses Gesetz in NRW vernichten? Nicht nur die Bikeschulen, sondern auch der Fachhandel, der Tourismus, vor allem die Gastronomie werden darunter leiden. 

Klingt nach Greenwashing der Landesregierung.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem politischen Kompromiss im Gegenzug für die neuen Jagtverordnung.
> Wieviele Arbeitsplätze wird dieses Gesetz in NRW vernichten?


Ich befürchte zu viele.. Ebenso wird sich die Attraktivität für Fachkräfte weiter abnehmen. Warum sollten sie nach NRW ziehen, wenn sie noch nicht mal mit dem Rad durch die Landschaft Radeln dürfen, es bleibt zu befürchten das dies erst der Anfang ist, und wenn soetwas durch geht schon das nächste Gesetz in der Schublade liegt das dann Wanderer ausschließt...


----------



## Beach90 (7. August 2015)

Die Dörfer sterben ja eh schon zunehmend aus. Immer mehr Menschen zieht es in die Städte. Wenn ich schon auf dem Land lebe, möchte ich doch auch die Natur genießen. Gerne auch mit dem Radl. So ein Gesetz ist blanker Unsinn! 

Selbst die Wanderer brauchen wohl bald einen Passierschein?


----------



## Mountain77 (7. August 2015)

Hi Leute, am besten im eigentlichen Thread in opentrails mitdiskutieren. Ich fange jetzt mal die Ost-Westfalen ein. ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, am besten im eigentlichen Thread in opentrails mitdiskutieren. Ich fange jetzt mal die Ost-Westfalen ein. ;-)


Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (7. August 2015)

In meiner Signatur. Bist Du nicht schon dort aktiv?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> In meiner Signatur. Bist Du nicht schon dort aktiv?


Sorry Opentrails beziehe ich in aller regel auf Gesichtsbuch, wo ich nicht aktiv bin! 
Die Signatur sehe ich Übrigens in Tappatalk nicht wenn ich darüber mitlese... 

Ebenfalls kann gerne in der zugehörigen IG mitdiskutiert werden!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/neues-landesnaturschutzgesetz-nrw.941/


----------



## sigggi (7. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie nach NRW ziehen, wenn sie noch nicht mal mit dem Rad durch die Landschaft Radeln dürfen,


Nicht nur so durch die Landschaft, sondern auch nicht zur Arbeit, zur Schule, zum Einkaufen, u.s.w..
Mein täglicher Arbeistweg von Köln nach Leverkusen geht z.B. über breite Forstwege durch ein Naturschutzgebiet.
Ich finde, dass das bei dieser ganzen Diskussion etwas zu kurz kommt. Das Rad ist nicht nur Spielzeug und Freizeitgerät, sondern für Viele auch ein vollwertiges Verkehrsmittel.
Nicht Wenige werden wohl, nach so einer Gesetzesänderung, wieder auf das Auto umsteigen.


----------



## Trekki (7. August 2015)

sigggi, guter Gedanke.


----------



## Nachaz (9. August 2015)

Und auch nochmal hier:
§57 ist wortgleich mit §49 des aktuellen Gesetzes.
§59 (3) ist wortgleich mit §54a des aktuellen Gesetzs.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/page-5#post-13150260


----------



## dorfmann (9. August 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Und auch nochmal hier:
> §57 ist wortgleich mit §49 des aktuellen Gesetzes.
> §59 (3) ist wortgleich mit §54a des aktuellen Gesetzs.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/page-5#post-13150260



Verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht, was ist daran neu ?


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2015)

Lesen hilft...

Im OpenTrail-Thread wurde das dem Kollegen mit "heißer Luft" ja schon erläutert...

Grüße


----------



## Trekki (12. August 2015)

Das politische Wetter ändert sich gerade zu unseren Gunsten. Schaut mal in den oben verlinkten Thread. Heute oder Morgen erwarte ich Infos von kompetenten Mitstreitern.


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. August 2015)

Entwarnung:
http://bergischerbote.de/2015/08/entwarnung-fuer-radfahrer/


----------



## delphi1507 (12. August 2015)

Solange der Entwurf nicht geändert ist, kann ich das nur als Signal in die richtige Richtung sehen!

 Denke da z.b. an das klettern am stenzelberg, es war alles für eine Erlaubnis  unterschriftsbereit. 
Und um letzten Moment wurde es doch verweigert, den letzten todesstoß hat, dann bei einem erneuten versuch, damals die Bezirksregierung Köln gesetzt.... 


Sorry für meinen Pessimismus... aber der Politik traue ich durch einige weitere Erfahrungen auch an anderer Stelle nicht mehr über den weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. August 2015)

Auch bei der DIMB die Entwarnung: *http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot*

Glück gehabt, puh!


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, puh!


Falsch! Nicht Glück sondern gute Arbeit von unserer Lobby.
Das Ganze ist nicht von alleine gelaufen. Es gab Aktionen in den sozialen Medien (Facebook, Twitter) und auch direkte Gespräche zwischen DIMB und den verantwortlichen Politikern.
All diesen Aktiven gehört mein Dank und erledigt ist es erst, wenn der neue Entwurf veröffentlicht ist.

Offizielle Sprechweise: DIMB hat das neue Gesetz "Missverstanden" und dieses "Misverständnis" wird durch eine bessere Formulierung in einem überarbeiteten Gesetzentwurf verhindert.

Ich lese zwischen den Zeilen, dass hier irgend ein Beamter verleitet (?) wurde Mist zu schreiben und alle Chefs haben dies ungelesen abgenickt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2015)

Ja, ich wette auch auf einen übereifrigen Referenten...vielleicht ist dem mal ein übereifriger MTBler mal fast über den Fuß gefahren...


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2015)

Hi,
mit Glück hat das in der Tat NIX zu tun.

Hier wurde, insbesondere durch die DIMB, die vom Ministerium "angepingt" wurde, nachdem hier die Anfragewelle anrollte, den Herren der Unterschied zwischen "zugelassenen" Wegen und der alten Version angezeigt.

Die Formulierung des Ministeriums mit "juristischen Laien", die den Text mißverstanden haben, dient gerade so noch der Gesichtswahrung, denn das Wort ist sicherlich bei Juristen (!) nicht zufällig hineingeraten.

Hier hat das Ministerium schlicht die Gegenwehr der Radfahrer (übergreifend MTB/DIMB/ADFC) und Tourismusverbände zu spüren bekommen.

Insofern ein herzliches Danke schön an die Kollegen, die sich die letzten Tage ehrenamtlich die Zeit mit zig Telefonaten, Mails und stundenlangem Studium von Gesetzestexten um die Ohren geschlagen haben!

grüße


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2015)

Glück gehabt war die Verbalisierung meines Aufatmens, schon klar, dass es kein "Glück" war - doch jetzt bin ich glücklich 

Auf verschiedene Kanälen habe ich es auch mehrfach geteilt und die zu dem Zeitpunkt "schlechte Nachricht" verbreitet - danke an das Engagement der Open-Trails-Crew etc.


----------



## Enrgy (18. August 2015)

schon verdächtig, wenn solche gesetzesänderungen schön in der sommerpause auf den weg gebracht werden wenn die meisten gegner vermutlich dösig am strand liegen, dazu noch wo sich nur ein kleiner aber entscheidender begriff geändert hat, der zunächst garnicht so auffällt.
ein schelm, usw...

im umkehrschluß heißt das, gerade die in der ferienzeit auf den plan gebrachten änderungen (egal wlecher art) müssen besondern gründlich beobachtet werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2015)

Wir waren Sonntag zu dritt in der Ecke Windeck (Sieg) unterwegs und durften Schilder des (ich glaube) Landratsamtes sehen, auf denen Stand: "...nur auf *zugelassenen* Wegen...Zuwiderhandlung wird..." aja, aha...dachten wir uns...


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2015)

Immer schön Fotos machen!

Dann kann man mal höflich nachfragen, wieso weshalb warum 

Grüße


----------



## dorfmann (19. August 2015)

In Landschaftsschutzgebieten ist das nicht erst seit gestern so, und sich nicht dran zu halten, trägt nicht gerade zum guten Ruf der Mountainbiker bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (19. August 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> In Landschaftsschutzgebieten ist das nicht erst seit gestern so, und sich nicht dran zu halten, trägt nicht gerade zum guten Ruf der Mountainbiker bei.


Wenn ich dir also sage, du darfst nur noch mit *zugelassenem Schuhwerk* radfahren, dann hälst du dich daran, weil *ich* das jetzt mal so festlege, auch wenn es nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist?
Es ist eine Sache sich über bestehendes Recht hinwegzusetzen, eine andere ist es nicht bestehende Pseudoverordnungen zu ignorieren.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. August 2015)

Nein, wenn er dir sagt, dass dort ein Landschaftschutzgebiet ist. Diese dienen dazu der Allgemeinheit Landschaften/Naturgebiete zu erhalten und diese auch der Nachwelt im jetzigen Zustand zu erhalten, weiter dienen sie dem Erhalt von Arten (Flora und Fauna). 

Und genau deswegen ist es dort nocht erlaubt querfeldein zu trampeln, strampeln, reiten, quadrobiken usf.


----------



## skaster (19. August 2015)

Von querfeldein redet doch auch keiner, wer legt denn fest was ein *zugelassener* Weg ist und wie erkenne ich diesen?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. August 2015)

Das Landschaftsschutzgesetz legt fest, wo und wann man sich in Landschafts- und /oder Naturschutzgebieten bewegen und aufhalten darf.



> In Landschaftsschutzgebieten bestehen in der Regel nur geringe Auflagen für die land- oder forstwirtschaftliche Bodennutzung. Verboten sind insbesondere alle Handlungen, die den „Charakter“ des Gebiets verändern. So kann der Umbruch einer Wiese zur Gewinnung von Ackerland untersagt werden, wenn das Gebiet von Grünland geprägt ist. Besondere Auflagen für die Nutzung der Wiese (z. B. Düngeverbote) sind hingegen in Landschaftsschutzgebieten üblicherweise nicht vorgesehen. Die Regelungen zur Bebauung in der freien Landschaft (im Außenbereich) sind in Landschaftsschutzgebieten verschärft und in der Regel ist hier eine Neubebauung prinzipiell verboten.



Dazu passt auch ein Befahrverbot gewisser Wege, um bspw. ein "Ausfahren" der Wege zu unterbinden und so den Charakter der Landschaft nicht nachhaltig zu verändern. 

Die genauen Regeln und Vorschriften findet man im Landesnaturschutzgesetz und auch im Bundesnaturschutgesetz. Grundsätzlich würde ich so verfahren, dass ich im Zweifelsfalle lieber nicht befahre udn mich informiere. Ist sicherlich im Sinne von Schutzgebieten besser.

Ich sprach ebenfalls nicht ausschliesslich von querfeldein, war eine überspitzende Aussage.


----------



## Dart (19. August 2015)

Warum glaubt eigentlich die halbe Weile das Mountainbiker permanent nur querfeldein fahren würden. Wir Biker folgen bereits vorhandenen Wegen und Pfaden.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (19. August 2015)

Dart schrieb:


> Warum glaubt eigentlich die halbe Weile das Mountainbiker permanent nur querfeldein fahren würden. Wir Biker folgen bereits vorhandenen Wegen und Pfaden.



Ich vermute ganz stark, weil dies unter Anderem auch hier im Forum zu postuliert wird. Leider ist es immer so, dass Wenige den Vielen mehr Schaden als es der Feind selbst kann. Und es ist sicherlich auch als querfeldein zu bezeichnen, wenn man sich das Recht herausnimmt auf gewisse Regeln zu pfeiffen und trotz oder wider besseren Wissens Wege zu nutzen, welche gesperrt sind oder auch "zu schmal" für die Nutzung durch sein jeweiliges Sportgerät sind (Dazu zähle ich jetzt auch mal Wanderschuhe). Nebenbei muss auch ein existierender Pfad/weg nicht ein offizieller oder zugelassener sein, auch unter Wanderern, Reitern, Crossern usf. gibt es nicht nur Heilige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2015)

Es handelt sich um ein Schild auf dem offiziellen Siegsteig. Es wurde dort auch ermutigt, Fehlverhalten zu melden. Wirklich zu schade, dass wir nur geschmunzelt haben und kein Foto machten. Nächstes Mal!


----------



## Trekki (19. August 2015)

Ihr bringt jetzt einen neuen Begriff in die Diskussion. Bisher ging es immer um die "Monumente", bei denen Radfahren nur auf freigegebenen Wegen erlaubt ist. Auf welcher Basis soll dies jetzt auch bei den "Landschaftsschutzgebieten" gelten?

Fotos! Falls möglich auch mit GEO Position, aber nur wenn es Euch dabei nicht irgendwie belasten kann.


----------



## dorfmann (19. August 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ihr bringt jetzt einen neuen Begriff in die Diskussion. Bisher ging es immer um die "Monumente", bei denen Radfahren nur auf freigegebenen Wegen erlaubt ist. Auf welcher Basis soll dies jetzt auch bei den "Landschaftsschutzgebieten" gelten?



Ich dachte in diesem Thread geht es um Radfahren in Landschaftsschutz- und Naturschutzgebieten, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ???

Grundlage dafür ist das Gesetz zur Sicherung des Naturhaushalts und zur Entwicklung der Landschaft (Landschaftsgesetz),
insbesondere die Paragraphen 49-59

§72 finde ich lustig


----------



## skaster (19. August 2015)

Der Naturstein Sieg ist ein ausgewiesener Wanderweg, demnach geht es nicht um quer irgendwo durch sondern um einen Weg. Und zwar um einen *angelegten* Weg (übrigens nicht von den wilden, die Natur verachtenden Mountainbikern  ). Wieso sollte dieser nicht mit einem wie auch immer gearteten Rad befahren werden dürfen. Ob es (das Schild) nun in einem LSG oder NSG steht, oder vielleicht sogar in keinem schützenswerten Landschaftsbestandteil weiß nur der @Trail Surfer . Mit der Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2015)

Wenn der ein fotografisches Gedächtnis hätte, hätte er es schon ganz genau beschrieben. Sorry. Da muss ich dann da wohl noch mal hin.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. August 2015)

In welchem Bereich des Siegsteiges bei Windeck war es? Komme da evtl. morgen noch vorbei und könnte ein Bild machen. Kurze Markierung bei Google Maps als PM würde mir auch reichen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2015)

Ich würde aus dem Stehgreif sagen, in der blau umrandeten Ecke.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. August 2015)

Ja in dem Bereich ist mir aber klar wiso die Schilder da stehen. Das ganze Gebiet ist Naturschutzgebiet und was da nach unten führt nicht ganz so legal. Stand das Teil explizit an der Strecke die nach unten zum Parkplatz führt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2015)

Es geschah an einer Schutzhütte, die - aus Nordosten kommend, rechts an einem befestigtem Weg lag.
Da hatte nichts den Anschein von "Illegalität".


----------



## Trekki (20. August 2015)

Im Naturschutzgebiet (also nicht -monument) dürfen alle Wege mit dem Rad befahren werden.
Die Wege dürfen auch zu Fuss nicht verlassen werden.
Mit dem Rad dürfen die Wege nie verlassen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im Naturschutzgebiet (also nicht -monument) dürfen alle Wege mit dem Rad befahren werden.
> Die Wege dürfen auch zu Fuss nicht verlassen werden.
> Mit dem Rad dürfen die Wege nie verlassen werden.


Die Beantwortung der Frage nach den *zugelassenen* Wegen stellt sich aber nach wie vor.


----------



## skaster (21. August 2015)

Stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage, wie ich denn diese "zugelassenen" Wege erkennen soll. Ich spreche jetzt nicht von wild in den Wald getretenen Trampelpfaden, aber z.B. ausgefahrene Rückegassen können ja nun mal immer den Anschein erwecken ein Weg zu sein, ist dieser dann "zugelassen"?


----------



## Trekki (21. August 2015)

"Zugelasse Wege" verstehe ich so, dass irgendwo eine Positivliste der erlaubten Wege gibt.
[Polemik]Sie hängt im Keller vom Amt für Natur- und Landschaftsschutz.[/Polemik]

"Unterstützung" soll wohl alle motivieren Hilfssherrif zu spielen.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. August 2015)

Unterstützung kann auch einfach nur heissen : "Danke für Ihre Mitwirkung an unserem Ziel der Erhaltung dieses schönen Stück Natur."


----------



## HorstSt (27. August 2015)

Es gibt an der Sieg offizielle Badestellen, Bootsanlegestellen, und da ist auch Grillen etc. erlaubt - das Liegenlassen von Müll etc. natürlic nicht. Sobald das Wetter es zulässt, werden am Wochenende nicht nur die offiziellen Stellen, sondern alle zugänglichen Uferbereiche "besiedelt", und den Müll findet man bis Weihnachten. Kontrollieren tut das niemand. Das Problem ist bekannt. Die gleiche Behörde will, dass ich mir darüber Gedanken mache, wo ein "offizieller Weg" ist und wo nicht. Die können mich mal!


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2015)

HorstSt schrieb:


> .... dass ich mir darüber Gedanken mache, ....... Die können mich mal!



Ja Horst


----------



## noocelo (29. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich würde aus dem Stehgreif sagen, in der blau umrandeten Ecke.
> Anhang anzeigen 413665


meine alte hausstrecke!


----------



## Deleted 344631 (14. September 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> "Zugelasse Wege" verstehe ich so, dass irgendwo eine Positivliste der erlaubten Wege gibt.
> [Polemik]Sie hängt im Keller vom Amt für Natur- und Landschaftsschutz.[/Polemik]
> 
> "Unterstützung" soll wohl alle motivieren Hilfssherrif zu spielen.



Nein. Ich vermute es hängt auch mit dem Ergebnis von diversen Studien zusammen, dass Wanderer jedoch erheblich stärker Fahrräder (und hier speziell Mountainbikes) zur Verbreitung von diversen Spezies beitragen. Ich habe die Zahlen jetzt nicht genau im Kopf, jedoch können wohl Reifen Sporen,Samen, Larven usf bis zu 500 m weitertragen (bei feuchten Wetter auch länger) und Rahmen, Sattel usf. bis zu 5 km.

Demzufolge kann also das Befahren nicht ausgewiesener Wege und Pfade durchaus zur Schädigung des Landschafts- / Naturschutzgebiets beitragen, indem in zu schützende Bereiche "Fremdleben" enigeschleppt wird, welches die zu schützenden Arten schädigt oder verdrängt.

Studie zur Verbreitung von Samen


----------



## Beach90 (14. September 2015)

Hier gibt es mal einen Interessanten Artikel aus dem *Ksta *zum Thema:


> *Naturschutz im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis Nur Verbote sind für Radfahrer der falsche Weg*
> Erstellt 11.08.2015
> 
> 
> ...



Zunächst: Schön, dass das Amt das Thema einmal offensiv angeht.
Was aber bei der Lektüre auffällt, dass Herr Rüter und die DIMB das aktuelle Betretungsrecht einfach gegenteilig Auslegen. Während Herr Rüter das Modell BaWü als Gesetz auslegt besinnt sich die DIMB auf mehrere Urteile zum Thema 'Weg' und 'fester Weg' durch das VG Münster & Köln:


> *1. Weg*
> 
> Die Dudenredaktion definiert den Begriff „Weg“ wie folgt:
> 
> ...


http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (14. September 2015)

Die Studie zur Verbreitung von Samen ist doch wohl ziemlicher Unsinn. Verbreitung von Samen gab es in der Natur schon, da war das Fahrrad nicht erfunden. Beispiel: Vögel nehmen Samen auf und scheiden diese aus. Wie wollen wir das denn zukünftig verhindern?

Zum Thema Wege verfolge ich einen anden Ansatz: Was war vorher da? Der Weg oder die Kartierung. Nach einer Neubebauung entstehen häufig Trampelpfade abseits der offiziell gebauten Straßen und Wege. Diese unterscheiden sich oft nicht von den in topografischen Karten bereits ausgewiesenen Pfaden. Und irgendwann wird auch der Trampelpfad kartiert. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge - schon immer.


----------



## Trekki (14. September 2015)

Vor einiger Zeit war ich in Neuseeland. Bei der Einreise habe die schon sehr genau auf solche anheftenen Samen kontrolliert. Meine Schuhe haben die sogar gewaschen. Dafür habe ich verständnis, ich hätte die Schuhe auch selbst gewaschen.
Aber dies kann man ja kaum mit einer Fahrt durchs Siebengebirge vergleichen. Wie HorstSt schon schreibt ist es in der Natur schon so vorgesehen, dass Samen bewegt werden. Da ich aber kein Biologe bin kann ich dies nicht wirklich bewerten sondern nur als unplausibel darstellen.

Zum verlinkten Artikel: dort wird das MTB dirkrekt mit dem Auto verglichen, am ende kommt der Tipp nur auf Wegen zu fahren. In meinen Augen hat sich der Artikel dadurch doppelt disqualifiziert.
1) hier redet niemand davon mit dem Auto durch den Wald fahren zu wollen
2) hier redet niemand davon mit dem MTB durchs Unterholz fahren zu wollen


----------



## Deleted 344631 (14. September 2015)

Warum machst du es in Neuseeland und in der BRD ist es egal? 

Auch hier gibt es mehr als genug Biotope, welche nur von begrenzten spezialisierten Arten besiedelt werden. Olme bespw. oder Torfwiesen und Moore.


----------



## Trekki (14. September 2015)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Warum machst du es in Neuseeland und in der BRD ist es egal?


Neuseeland ist geografisch sehr Isoliert. Da können die Samen nicht so einfach auf natürlichen Weg hinkommen. Daher die Kontrolle bei der Einreise (hatte ich dies oben nicht geschrieben? - daher dann das Mißverständnis).

Aber was erwartest Du eigendlich? Soll ich mir die Schuhe waschen, bevor ich ins Siebengebirge fahre?




Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Auch hier gibt es mehr als genug Biotope, welche nur von begrenzten spezialisierten Arten besiedelt werden. Olme bespw. oder Torfwiesen und Moore.



Um es ganz klar zu stellen: ich werde niemals durch Moore oder Torfwiesen fahren. Dies hatte ich in meinem Punkt (2) von oben impliziert. Olme habe ich in Wiki nachgeschaut. Die werde ich bestimmt auch nicht überfahren.

Fährst Du überhaupt MTB ? Dann solltest Du wissen, dass Moore, Teiche und so etwas unfahrbar sind. Wo gehen denn überhaupt Wege durch Moore oder Teiche hindurch?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (14. September 2015)

Warum so aufgeregt? Sicherlich hats du Recht, dass NZ nicht Germanien ist. Jedoch gibt es auch in Europa habitatspezifische Lebewesen. Und auch durch Moore und Torfwiesen gibt es Wege, genauso wie über Futterwiesen, Biotope usf. eben dafür ist ja das Betretungsverbot gedacht, dass eben nicht jeder Hammel mit sonstetwas über diese latscht.

Du hast natürlich Recht und ich fahre weder Rad, noch habe ich jemals die Dschungel einer Grossstadt verlassen. Ich stimme deinen Argumenten daher auf voller Länge zu und werde meine Meinung für mich behalten.


----------



## Gesine (14. September 2015)

Schon vorab gleiche eine Entschuldigung für den langen Text, aber ich hoffe, dass ich alle Punkte addressieren konnte, zu denen ich etwas sagen kann.




HorstSt schrieb:


> Die Studie zur Verbreitung von Samen ist doch wohl ziemlicher Unsinn. Verbreitung von Samen gab es in der Natur schon, da war das Fahrrad nicht erfunden. Beispiel: Vögel nehmen Samen auf und scheiden diese aus. Wie wollen wir das denn zukünftig verhindern?
> 
> Als eine der AutorInnen der zitierten Mountainbike Studie (von der bis jetzt auch nur Auszüge auf einer Konferenz vorgetragen wurden und die in Ihrer vollen Länge auch noch nicht veröffentlicht ist), wollte ich zu ein paar Punkten kurz Stellung nehmen. Verbreitung von Samen gab es natürlich schon immer in der Natur, nicht nur durch Vögel, sondern auch Wind, Wasser, andere Tiere...das neue ist nur, dass seit einigen Jahrhunderten der mensch auch durch nicht-natürliche Wege Samen verbreitet (Schiffe, Fahrräder, Kleidung) und dadurch Samen a) dorthin gelangen, wohin sie natürlicherweise nie hinkommen würden (z.B. von Deutschland nach Neuseeland)  und sie b) auch plötzlich ganz andere Distanzen bewältigen können. Von dem her macht es schon Sinn, gerade solche "nicht-natürlichen" Ausbreitungen genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hier ist das Problem die Kürze der Pressemitteilung: es geht in unserer Studie nicht darum, ob und wieviel Samen mit dem Auto in den Wald transportiert werden, es geht darum zu untersuchen ob Mountain Bikes (als ein anderer "nicht-natürlicher" Samentransport in Frage kommt). Und Mountain Bikes haben gegenüber Wanderen den Vorteil, dass sie schneller längere Strecken zurücklegen können und dadurch potentiell auch mehr samen über längere Strecken transportieren können. Zusätzlich zu experimentellen Versuchen haben wir auch Interviews mit über 60 Mountainbikern durchgeführt, von denen mehr als 70% bestätigen, dass sie social trails benutzen, also nicht wirklich "offizielle" Wege.

Und zu guter Letzt:


Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Nein. Ich vermute es hängt auch mit dem Ergebnis von diversen Studien zusammen, dass Wanderer jedoch erheblich stärker Fahrräder (und hier speziell Mountainbikes) zur Verbreitung von diversen Spezies beitragen. Ich habe die Zahlen jetzt nicht genau im Kopf, jedoch können wohl Reifen Sporen,Samen, Larven usf bis zu 500 m weitertragen (bei feuchten Wetter auch länger) und Rahmen, Sattel usf. bis zu 5 km.
> 
> Demzufolge kann also das Befahren nicht ausgewiesener Wege und Pfade durchaus zur Schädigung des Landschafts- / Naturschutzgebiets beitragen, indem in zu schützende Bereiche "Fremdleben" enigeschleppt wird, welches die zu schützenden Arten schädigt oder verdrängt.
> 
> Studie zur Verbreitung von Samen



Ich nehme an, dass sich das Gebot, die Wege nicht zu verlassen, nicht wirklich auf das Einschleppen vom Fremdarten bezieht, zumindest nicht, was Mountain Bikes betrifft. Soweit ich weiß, ist unsere STudie die erste, die die Samenausbreitung durch Mountain Bikes untersucht und bis jetzt gab es dazu nur einen Konferenzbeitrag mit der Pressemitteilung, aber noch keine offizielle Veröffentlichung unsererseits. Allerdings gibt es einige Studien, die Erosion und Bodenverdichtung durch Mountain Bikes untersuchen (K.J.D. Keller (1990) Mountain Bikes on public lands: A managers guide to the state of practice. Bicycle Federation of America; C.M. Pickering eta l. (2010) Comparing hiking, mountain biking and horse riding impacts on vegetation and soil in Australia and the United States of America. Journal of Environmental Management 91, 551-562), dies könnte durchaus ein Anlass sein, das Wegegebot zu erlassen. Und was bis jetzt noch keiner diskutiert hat und auch bei unserem Konferenzbeitrag zu kurz kam - Samenausbreitung durch Mountain Bikes kann auch durchaus positiv sein, je nachdem, welche Arten transportiert werden.

Viele Grüße,
Gesine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (14. September 2015)

Ihr habt Probleme

Seit 30 Jahren fahre ich mit MTB durch die hiesigen Wälder, davor 10 Jahre lang motorisiert.

Ich bin noch nie angehalten worden!

Bodenverdichtung durch Mountainbikes???? Die Holzfällerkolonnen mit ihren schweren Maschinen haben in den letzten 3 Jahren  mehr den Waldboden verdichtet als alle Mountainbike-Fahrer zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2015)

Siehste ich fahre 13 Jahre unmotorisiert und mich hat man schon drei mal angehalten ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. September 2015)

Ich komme dann am 17.10. mit Rangerhut. Der versteckt meinen schütteren Haaransatz so geschickt.


----------



## Mauerwinkel (14. September 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es mal einen Interessanten Artikel aus dem *Ksta *zum Thema:
> 
> 
> Zunächst: Schön, dass das Amt das Thema einmal offensiv angeht.
> ...



Hi,
zu dem oben genannten Beitrag habe ich folgenden Leserbrief erstellt:

_Guten Tag,



in dem Interview “Nur Verbote sind der falsche Weg” (KStA vom 12.8.15) stellt Herr Rüter einige Behauptungen auf, die m.E. nicht unkommentiert stehenbleiben können. So sagt er, dass Mountainbiker in Wäldern (inkl. Naturschutzgebiete etc.) nur noch auf min. 2m breiten Wegen fahren dürfen, weil es sonst auf schmäleren Wegen zu Problemen mit Wanderern oder Spaziergängern mit Hunden komme. Weiterhin macht er ausschließlich Mountainbiker dafür verantwortlich, dass schmale Wege sich stetig verbreitern, weil Steinbrocken oder Pfützen umfahren werden. Belege für diese Behauptungen kann er nicht liefern. Hier wird wieder einmal eine Gruppe von Waldbesuchern, nämlich die der Mountainbiker, einseitig dafür verantwortlich gemacht, wenn es Probleme oder gar Beschädigungen gibt.  Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen als Mountainbiker sind andere: Wenn alle etwas Rücksicht aufeinander und auf die Natur nehmen (und das ist in der Regel der Fall), dann ist im Wald Platz für alle: für Tiere und Menschen, für Wanderer und Mountainbiker. Auch dass E-Bikes ein größeres Problem darstellen sollen, sehe ich derzeit nicht. E-MTBs sind sehr wenig verbreitet und mit normalen E-Bikes kann man schwieriges Gelände ohnehin nicht befahren. Probleme sehe ich eher in einer intensiven Waldwirtschaft, denn nach einem Einsatz mit schwerem Gerät sind Waldwege teilweise für Wochen nicht begeh- oder befahrbar. Hinterlassen wird der Wald nach Rodungsarbeiten oftmals in einem Zustand, der eher einem Schlachtfeld gleicht als erholsamer Natur. 

Auch ist unklar, wie der Radfahrer erkennen soll, wo er fahren darf und wo nicht. Klare Beschilderungen fehlen durchgängig in den Wäldern, ebenso ausgewiesene Mountainbike-Routen. Dass man vor der Radtour den Gesetzestext liest, ist praxisfremd. 

Gerne möchte Herr Rüter geeignete Strecken für Mountainbiker ausweisen, findet jedoch angeblich keine geeigneten Ansprechpartner, da Mountainbiker ausschließlich Individualisten seien. Auch dies ist nicht richtig, angesprochen werden könnten der BDR (Bund deutscher Radfahrer) oder besser die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike eV), wenn man es denn wollte. Die Natur muss geschützt werden, da sind wir uns alle einig. Aber bitte nicht mit Verboten einseitig zu Lasten einer Gruppe._

Leider hat der KStA den Brief nicht abgedruckt. Begründung: Herr Rüter sei ja eigentlich ein Freund der Mountainbiker, außerdem enthalte der Leserbrief versteckte Aufforderungen, das Gesetz zu brechen. Aber bitte urteilt selbst.

Gruß Holger


----------



## HorstSt (15. September 2015)

Holger, eine "versteckte Aufforderung" zum Rechtsbruch sehe ich da wirklich nicht.
Und: Was ist am 17.10.??


----------



## Trekki (15. September 2015)

@Gesine  , vielen dank für die Erkärungen zu Deiner Studie.
Die DIMB hat hier einige Untersuchungen über die Vorurteile und Wirklichkeit vom MTB zusammengefasst. Und hier sind die der DIMB bekannten Untersuchungen in einer Link Bibliothek.

Die Bibliothek habe ich nicht gelesen, die Zusammenfassung jedoch schon. Das Fazit daraus möchte ich mal hier Zitieren


> Wie jede Form der Wald- und Naturnutzung stellt auch das Mountainbiken einen Eingriff
> in die Natur dar. Dies soll und wird in den vorstehend angeführten Zitaten und Quellen
> nicht abgestritten. Aber die vorstehend angeführten Zitate und Quellen belegen unisono,
> dass das Mountainbiken im Vergleich zu anderen Nutzungsarten wie z. B. Wandern und
> ...



Die Untersuchung von Gesine ist ja nicht bewertend, die hier im Forum abgeleiteten Bewertungen finde ich aber fragwürdig. Aber solange niemand sich die Mühe gemacht hat, diese neue Untersuchung von Gesine und ihrem Team auf Schäden im Wald durch die unterschiedlichen Nutzergruppen auszuwerten, ziehe ich meine eigenen Schlüsse. Die bisherigen Studien sehen beim MTB keine Nachteil für den Wald, teilweise sogar einen Vorteil.

Das Fazit für mich ist, dass ich weiterhin ein gutes Gewissen habe nach den DIMB-Trailrules zu fahren. Ich fahre, wenn immer möglich, nicht mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt. Dies nicht nur um km zu schrubben sondern auch weil ich selbst nicht zum CO2 Ausstoß beitragen möchte.

Kurze Gegenrechnung für mich: 12.000km/Jahr mit dem Rad -> 1000l nicht verbrannter Sprit -> 2.3 Tonnen CO2 nicht erzeugt. Leider gilt diese Rechnung für mich nur Privat. Siehe oben beim Thema Neuseeland mit dem Flieger, dies war Dienstlich.

-trekki


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2015)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Ich stimme deinen Argumenten daher auf voller Länge zu und werde meine Meinung für mich behalten.



Wir könnten glatt heiraten?!


----------



## sun909 (15. September 2015)

Gesine schrieb:


> Schon vorab gleiche eine Entschuldigung für den langen Text, aber ich hoffe, dass ich alle Punkte addressieren konnte, zu denen ich etwas sagen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Transportieren Vögel keinen Samen? 

Habt ihr Erntemaschinen /Harvester mal untersucht?

Was ist mit Kindern im Wald? Fällen in Pfützen und nehmen Dreck (inkl Samen...) mit nach Hause...

Und noch die Wölfe...und Flüchtlinge, die sich über die grüne Grenze durchschlagen...

Zu meinem Bedauern kann ich diese "Studie" nicht ernst nehmen, wer war der Auftraggeber? BUND/die alle selig machenden Grünen (VeggieDay für alle...) oder die netten Herren, die alles im Wald verbieten wollen, was nicht in ihr Weltbild passt?


----------



## Trekki (16. September 2015)

Anmerkung: nicht nur die Flüchtlinge sondern alle Fußgänger dürfen querfeldein laufen. Also durch die Moore, über die Olche, Wiesen etc. 
Mit dem Rad querfeldein geht eigendlich nicht gut (Stöcke vs. Speichen), wird aber leider oft unterstellt.


----------



## DasLangeElend (16. September 2015)

Als Naturwissenschaftler kann ich frei sagen, dass ich eine Natur-Wissenschaftliche Studie immer begrüße, auch wenn sie nur aus Spass an der Freud durchgeführt wurde. Problematisch wird es, wenn 
- eine Studie nicht ergebnisoffen durchgeführt wird sondern eine vorher schon festgelegte Aussage untermauern soll
- eine neutrale Studie keine harten Aussagen liefert, aber in der Zusammenfassung (das einzige, was die meisten Leute lesen) Dinge vorkommen, die dann von Lobbygruppen gekapert werden.

Da die Studie noch nicht veröffentlicht ist, hoffe ich zunächst mal, dass es eine neutrale Studie war, befürchte aber, dass der zweite Punkt auf jeden Fall eintreten wird, da die Studie jetzt schon auf verschiedenen Umweltprotalen zitiert wird.

Der Ausgangspunkt ist denke ich jedem klar, Samen wollen verbreitet werden und werden verbreitet. Passiert das durch Umwelteinflüsse  oder Tiere finden wir das gut (Natur). Passiert das durch den Menschen finden wir das heutzutage meist schlecht. Auch wenn das gröstenteils für die Natur stimmt vergessen viele Natur"schützer", dass die ein oder andere Landschaft antropogen ist und menschliche Eingriffe braucht. Dazu gehören z.B. Landschaften wie die Wahner Heide, das Hohe Venn oder auch Teile des Siebengebirges.

Zusätzlich zu solchen Einzelstudien brauchen wir aber auch Metastudien, die auch vergleichen, welcher natürliche oder antropogene Verbreitungsweg wie oft auftritt und wie weit wirkt. 

Für normale europäische Samen macht das Wandern, Radeln, Angeln, Jagen usw. denke ich nicht viel aus. Und eine regionale Verbreitung (ein paar km) sollte man noch problemlos als natürlich bezeichnen können. Denkt man aber an Neophyten wie das Japanische Springkraut (stinkt wie die Hölle, verdrängt die Brennessel und fördert die Bodenerosion), so kann schon ein menschlicher Naturnutzer zur überregionalen Verbreitung beitragen, ggf sogar mehr als die Natur (sonst wären die Dinger ja auch nie hier angekommen).

Ich habe mir früher z.B. keine Gedanken gemacht, wenn ich mein Radl für den Alpenurlaub vorher nicht sauber gemacht habe. Mitteleuropäische Samen zu transportieren wäre vielleicht nicht weiter schlimm, aber man muss die Ausbreitung von invasiven Spezies ja nicht unnötig fördern. 

Die Verhaltensregeln gelten dann aber für alle Naturnutzer und sind nicht MTB spezifisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (17. September 2015)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich habe mir früher z.B. keine Gedanken gemacht, wenn ich mein Radl für den Alpenurlaub vorher nicht sauber gemacht habe. Mitteleuropäische Samen zu transportieren wäre vielleicht nicht weiter schlimm, aber man muss die Ausbreitung von invasiven Spezies ja nicht unnötig fördern.



Diesen Gedanken habe ich persönlich immer vernachlässigt, wenn ich mit dem Bike ins Allgäu oder sonstigem Alpengebiet gependelt bin.
Das werde ich zukünftig ändern und immer vor jeden Gebietswechsel mein Bike reinigen.
VG
Werner


----------



## Deleted 344631 (17. September 2015)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich habe mir früher z.B. keine Gedanken gemacht, wenn ich mein Radl für den Alpenurlaub vorher nicht sauber gemacht habe. Mitteleuropäische Samen zu transportieren wäre vielleicht nicht weiter schlimm, aber man muss die Ausbreitung von invasiven Spezies ja nicht unnötig fördern.
> 
> Die Verhaltensregeln gelten dann aber für alle Naturnutzer und sind nicht MTB spezifisch.



Danke. Dies wollte ich ausdrücken. Ist mir offenbar nicht so schön gelungen. Unter anderem sind doch deswegen auch Landschaftsschutzgebiete eingerichtet worden, oder?


----------



## HorstSt (17. September 2015)

Das ist die Theorie. In der Praxis dürfte der Zug abgefahren sein. Herkulesstaude, das Drüsige Springkraut, Staudenknöterich, Jakobskreuzkraut und andere inzwischen wirklich lästige Neophyten kamen nicht mit Wanderschuhen und Mountainbikes aus ihrem ursprünglichen Habitat. Da sind zunächst einmal die Gartenfreunde mit ihrem Wunsch nach exotischen Pflanzen. Schienen- und Straßenverkehr tun ihr übriges. Nur wenn Überseecontainer vor dem Löschen und Weiterverladen auf LKW oder Zug sorgfältig gereinigt würden, hätte das gleiche mit einem Fahrrad Sinn.
Im übrigen dürfte immer nur ein geringer Teil der Samen tatsächlich passende Lebensbedingungen vorfinden. Dass sich ein Edelweiß in der Rheinischen Tiefebene ansiedelt, dürfte eher unwahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## Edged (17. September 2015)

Meine Nachkommen wurden an den exotischen Orten dieses Planeten gezeugt. Zur Welt gekommen sind sie in Bayern. Wir alle leben nun im Hunsrück.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob das ökologisch korrekt war, denn - da kommt ggf. noch was nach. Vielleicht sogar etwas, was die Welt völlig verändern wird...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2015)

Könnt man noch nen Kinoklassiker draus machen ... Invasion der Killerkraute


----------



## noocelo (19. September 2015)

... wer sagt denn, was wo wachsen darf? und nach welchen kriterien? gute pflanze, böse pflanze?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. September 2015)

Der Mensch sagt das !
Regulator und Weltbeherrscher.
Wenn man's so sieht sind wir die Spezies unter allen die bisher der Natur am meisten geschadet haben, odr?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... wer sagt denn, was wo wachsen darf? und nach welchen kriterien? gute pflanze, böse pflanze?!


Es geht dabei nur um pflanzen die hier nicht heimisch sind, also ohne den Menschen hier nicht vorkamen... und nun einheimische pflanzen verdrängen....


----------



## HorstSt (20. September 2015)

Also sowas wie die Kartoffel oder die Robinie?
Ich verstehe ja das Problem mit dem Eintrag fremder Samen. Aber mit dem Rad oder als Wanderer transportieren wir ja nur solche, die eh schon in der Nähe sind. Eine kleine Biotopfläche, die gar nicht öffenltich ist, muss schon regelmäßig gepflegt werden. Mit der gesamten Natur geht das nicht. Es ist halt eine Untersuchung. Die mag wissenschaftlich ihren Reiz haben. Aber als Handlungsempfehlung taugt sie nicht. Den es wäre schöne, wenn unser größtes Umweltproblem die Neophytensamen an meinen Reifen wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. September 2015)

Die Studie allein hat für mich keine Aussagekraft. Sie sagt zwar (basierend auf einem sehr vereinfachtem Experiment) wie weit Samen von einem Fahrrad (wieso musste es eigentlich ein mtb sein?) transportiert werden können, wie gross dieser Einfluss auf den gesamten Samentransport ist wird aber leider nicht genannt. Wenn ich eine Kerze anzünde entsteht definitiv CO2... ist das Anzüden einer Kerze jetzt der Grund für die Globale Erwärmung? Ich bezweifel ja nicht die Ergebnisse der Studie.... ich kann nur die Ergebnisse anhand der Studie einfach nicht bewerten... es fehlt defintiv eine bewertende Aussage... nur zu sagen bike transportieren Samen also sind sie schlecht ist nicht wirklich wissenschaftliche....

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2015)

Ein Reh transportiert auch Samen,
ebenso wie der Harvester,
der LKW der das Holz abholt,
der Förster mit seinem SUV,
der Pilzesammler,
.......


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. September 2015)

Na, dann schaffen wir alle Schutzgebiete ab. Ist ja nicht so schlimm, machen ja Alle.


----------



## HorstSt (21. September 2015)

Nein, wei müssen nicht die Schutzgebiete abschaffen. Wir schaffen uns selbst ab. Das geschieht seit Jahren auf alle mögliche Weise. Aber gut zu wissen, dass nicht Atomkraft und CO2-Ausschuss uns den Garaus machen werden, sondern Mountainbiker mit dreckigen Fahrrädern.


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. September 2015)

.


----------



## Trekki (21. September 2015)

@Hazelnoot - Ironie?

Ich glaube, der größte Fehler, der hier gemacht wird, ist aus der Untersuchung irgendwelche Schlüsse zu ziehen. Die Untersuchung hat nur den Transport von gefärbten Körner nachgewiesen. Sonst nix.

"Metastudien" (siehe Post vom langen Elend) könnten irgend welche Empfehlungen aussprechen. Dabei sollten auf jeden Fall alle Waldnutzer betrachtet werden. Auch die Harvester.

Thema Harvester - soll ich nochmals das Video der SAU 2013 herauskramen? Da sind wir über den Hauptwanderweg 11 gefahren. Der Weg war durch die Harvester verflüssigt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (21. September 2015)

Es wird halt immer schön nach gut dünken herein interpretiert. Niemand sagt was gegen Schutzgebiete. Was die Leute hier stört ist, dass irgendwelche Gebiete und Wege ohne jegliche wissenschaftlich fundierte oder von mir aus auch nur sinvoll nachvollziehbare Grundlage vor MTBlern geschützt werden sollen. Sowas nennt man Diskriminierung.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. September 2015)

Und diese wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen gibt das IBC? 

Einfach mal an die eigene Nase fassen. Bevor jetzt wieder Harvester bemüht werden, die sehe ich selten durch Natur- und/oder Landschaftsschutzgebiete rollen. Genau wie ich auch selten Jäger in Naturschutzgebieten antreffe.


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. September 2015)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt wieder Harvester bemüht werden, die sehe ich selten durch Natur- und/oder Landschaftsschutzgebiete rollen. Genau wie ich auch selten Jäger in Naturschutzgebieten antreffe.



Tja, ein paar Beispiele, z.T. aus den letzten 12 Monaten:

- Im NSG Kottenforst hinter Röttgen wurde mehrere Flurstücke mit großen Erntemaschinen gerodet. Diese haben 50cm tiefe Furchen gegraben und ohne Übertreibung mehrere Liter Öl dabei hinterlassen. Solche Spuren hab ich selbst an den beklopptesten MTB Downhills noch nicht gesehen. Sah aus, als ob nach einem Geländewagentreffen noch ein Ölwechsel gemacht wurde...

- Im NSG Nideggen/Abenden wurden Flurstücke mit schwerem Gerät gerodet, obwohl der Landschaftsplan genau solche flächigen Rodungen verbietet. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter wurde ein alter Wanderweg gesperrt, weil der neue Waldbeseitzer keine Leute in "seinem" Wald will.

- Im Nationalpark Eifel wird natürlich gejagt (bzw. "Wildtiermanagement durchgeführt"), wie in allen anderen NSGs auch...

Ich bin für Schutzgebiete in allen Abstufungen, vom ECHTEN Nationalpark bis runter zur normalen offenen Landschaft bzw. Wald. Aber Rechte und Pflichten gelten dann bitte für alle Leute, die unterwegs sind und Ausnahmen sind begründet und verständlich.

Was mich ganz persönlich immer ärgert sind Leute auf beiden Seiten, die mit Scheuklappen nur ihre Interessen sehen. Die MTBler, die im NSG neue Linien in den Wald fräsen, weil sie ja sonst nicht für die Bikeparks trainieren können. Die Kletterer die mit Gettoblaster zum Felsen kommen und dort grillen. Die Skifahrer, die auf 3000mNN Hüttengaudi wollen. Aber auch die Jäger, die alle aus dem Wald raus haben wollen und dann schön das Wild jedes Jahr aufs neue im Winter durchfüttern um mehr zum hegen zu haben. Die Waldbesitzer, die jeden aus "ihrem" Wald raushaben wollen. Und auch die Naturschützer, die glauben, dass sie die einzigen sind, die ein Recht haben, in die Natur zu gehen, weil die allgemeine Bevölkerung ja nur aus Tiermördern und Naturzerstörern besteht (ausser ihnen versteht sich).

Ach, ich hätte genug weitere lustige und haarsträubende Beispiele....

Aber kommt Leute, alle versuchen zu überlegen, welchen Fußabdruck sie in der Natur hinterlassen und versuchen diesen zu minimieren. Die meisten, die hier lesen sind ja eh nicht das Problem.

Take nothing but pictures. Leave nothing but footprints. Kill nothing but time*...*


----------



## Schnegge (21. September 2015)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Und diese wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen gibt das IBC?


Hä, im Zweifel für den Ankläger ?!? Hatten wir schon mal im Mittelalter. Nannte sich Hexenverfolgung... Nochmal: Wenn mich einer davon überzeugen möchte, dass ich irgendwo mit meinem Bike nicht hin darf, wo andere ohne bike aber hindürfen, dann muss er mir (und vielen anderen) das auch nachvollziehbar begründen können. Nur die Begründung Bikes transportieren Samen ist als Begründung allein gelinde gesagt Schwachsinn. Im Rückschluss würde das bedeuten, dass nichts und niemand in die Natur darf. -> Aber wie HorstST schon sagt, da kümmern wir uns ja schon drum...



Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Einfach mal an die eigene Nase fassen. Bevor jetzt wieder Harvester bemüht werden, die sehe ich selten durch Natur- und/oder Landschaftsschutzgebiete rollen. Genau wie ich auch selten Jäger in Naturschutzgebieten antreffe.


Die Harvester (oder wie die Dinger auch heissen mögen) sehe ich tatsächlich auch seltener als biker und sonstige Gruppen im Wald... die Schäden durch Harvester sehe ich irgendwie trotzdem öfter... und Jäger sind halt oft Nachts unterwegs aber auch gerne Tags in Rudeln auf der umweltschonden Hetzjagt (schon oft im Königsforst erlebt). Aber da ja biker öfter im Wald sind und zudem auch noch rot gefärbte vor dem Rad ausgestreute Samen aufnehmen und an anderer Stelle wieder verlieren können, müssen sie ja das schädlichste für die Umwelt überhaubt sein... Mit Sündenböcken lebt es sich halt einfacher...

Ich hab ja nix gegen Schutzgebiete, Wildruhezonen etc. Nur wieso darf ich da nicht mit dem Bike rein, die lärmende Schulklasse, der Hundbesitzer der Gärtner nach dem er den ganzen Tag durch irgendwelche Ziergärten gekrochen ist usw. aber schon. Also entweder ist ein Gebiet besonders schützenswert, dann muss aber in gleichem Masse vor allen Geschütz werden (also einfach ein allgemeines Betretungsverbot) oder man lässt es. Aber einfach ohne Begründung zu sagen "Biker nein", "alle anderen ja" will mir einfach nicht nachvollziehbar einleuchten. Ich kann mir so oft an diese Nase fassen wie ich oder Du es möchten, es ändert sich aber nix...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Edged (21. September 2015)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hä, im Zweifel für den Ankläger ?!? Hatten wir schon mal im Mittelalter. Nannte sich Hexenverfolgung...


----------



## skaster (21. September 2015)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Und diese wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen gibt das IBC?
> 
> Einfach mal an die eigene Nase fassen. Bevor jetzt wieder Harvester bemüht werden, die sehe ich selten durch Natur- und/oder Landschaftsschutzgebiete rollen. Genau wie ich auch selten Jäger in Naturschutzgebieten antreffe.


Du kommst nicht viel raus aus deiner Behausung, oder?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (22. September 2015)

Nein, dann würde ich ja Eure hochwissenschaftlichen Ergüsse und Wahrheiten verpassen. 

Und das meine ich so wie ich es sage. Ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2015)

20.03.2015, 17:04 mein 29er mit XL Rahmen im Siebengebirge




15.03.2015, 17:43 Hauptwanderweg in der Eifel


----------



## Trekki (22. September 2015)

und hier bewegte Bilder aus der Eifel - die SAU2013


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> 20.03.2015, 17:04 mein 29er mit XL Rahmen im Siebengebirge


Die legen jetzt ernsthaft Trails für Fatties an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2015)

Klar doch.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

Na, super. Dann aber auch bitte raus mit dem elenden, armen Gesocks, das sich nicht mal ein Kubikmeter Luft für die Reifen leisten kann.


----------



## redrace (1. Oktober 2015)

Astreines Urteil!
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/798-bayvgh-radfahrverbot-aufgehoben


----------

